# Was Dennis's now mine!



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Very very nice and shiny! Lucky you! How you finding pulling a shot now?


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

This machine makes it so easy. More the consistency than anything. So easy to adjust temp and pressure and know what's going on compared to the old Gaggia classic. Really had to stretch the finances to get this thing but worth every penny! Can't wait to get home from work each day to shoot a shot. Thanks Dennis.


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful machine, hope you have years of beautiful coffee making experiences with her ;-)


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks the business Dan, I want it back


----------

